# airfare to Lake Condominiums at Big Sky



## cgiblin (Jan 2, 2006)

We are exchanging here July 1.  Airfare seems high right now.  Does anyone know of an alternative airport to Bozeman?  Is $500 + the usual airfare?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 2, 2006)

cgiblin said:
			
		

> We are exchanging here July 1.  Airfare seems high right now.  Does anyone know of an alternative airport to Bozeman?  Is $500 + the usual airfare?


You don't say where you are flying from.

But, in general Bozeman is going to be more expensive as it is a smaller airport with most of the service provided by regional carriers.  (Even it shows as a destination for a national carrier, the last leg into Bozeman will be flown by the carrier's affiliated regional airline.)

Most of the other airports in the area are also smaller regional airports.  It won't hurt to check them for cheaper fares - your best options would be Jackson Hole and Idaho Falls.

The closest airport that is directly served by large carriers would be Billings.  You probably can save some money flying into Billings.


----------



## swift (Jan 2, 2006)

And another nice thing about flying into someplace like Idaho Falls is that you get to drive through the Grand Tetons on your way. My family loved stoping in Jackson Hole. They had a live western shoot out in the town square.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Flying into Missoula, MT*

We're flying into Missoula since it's mid-way between Glacier NP and Yellowstone/Grand Teton NPs.  We are flying out of Norfolk, VA in July 2006.  I was shocked at the prices of airfare and the fact that most flights had at least two plane changes.  I panicked and bit the bullet and bought my tickets last week.  I managed to buy some $100 discount codes on ebay for Northwest, but still paid $633 RT.  Fortunately, only one plane change is involved and the departure and return trips are very good schedules.  I didn't want to take the chance of waiting for better fares and possibly having to deal with some really bad schedules.  You don't have the issue I'm dealing with as far as staying in two separate areas.  A fellow TUGger gave me the idea about the Northwest discount coupons.  After what I paid for each discount coupon, it did save me $85 a ticket.  It helped a little.  Now I'm dealing with the rental car and the fact everywhere I've checked has limited mileage in addition to high weekly rates.  But, hey, it's one of those once in a lifetime trips for us!  We managed to get the exchanges--one with a blue week, so how can we not do it?  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 3, 2006)

We rented a car in Billings last summer, with unlimited mileage through National.  Is it different in Missoula?  I want to go there some day, so just curious?


----------



## pointhound (Jan 4, 2006)

*Salt Lake City*

Salt Lake City is probably the cheapest from the East Coast, but a hike.  If you fly into SLC, a trip through Jackson, Grand Tetons, and Yellowstone to Big Sky is nice.


----------



## JustPlainBill (Jan 5, 2006)

The barn door is shut, but for future reference:

1. $633 is about the best you can expect to do.

2. We used to go to Big Sky a lot. It is the country’s best ski area. Lots of slopes, and the average lift line wait is zero. The problem is getting there from here.

3. Alaska (Horizon—the world’s worst airline) flies from Seattle to Bozeman; Delta flies from Salt Lake to Bozeman; as of a few years ago, United flies from Denver to Bozeman; Northwest flies from Minneapolis (I think) to Bozeman. For pricing, it is the Bozeman link that will kill you, and it is never discounted (Delta has an occasional discount, but it is nothing special). (Frontier flies from Denver to Billings, but that is no bargain, and it is a long, boring drive to Bozeman.)

4. If you take the trip often, you may want to get a Delta AmEx card; it is pricey, but it gives you a $50 companion chit every year.

5. The rental cars all say they come with unlimited mileage, but they used to have some kind of gimmick that could tell if you had gone to Yellowstone, in which case all bets were off. Maybe they have done away with that. Rental rates are about $260/week plus tax, but you can get than down to about $150 on hotwire.com.

6. Be prepared for a jarring flight. Every time we flew into Bozeman we thought the wings were going to fall off.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Thanks for your input!*



			
				JustPlainBill said:
			
		

> The barn door is shut, but for future reference:
> 
> 1. $633 is about the best you can expect to do.
> 
> ...



It helps me to feel better to have someone say that what I paid "is about the best you can expect to do."  The flight from Minneapolis to Missoula is on a 50 seat plane and I didn't want to take the chance of waiting on something better and miss out on the schedule I was able to get.  There were flights about $100 per ticket cheaper, but the schedules required two plane changes and sitting in airports for a few hours.  Definitely not worth the savings.

I bit the bullet on the rental car last night and went with Priceline since they do offer unlimited mileage, which none of the car rental companies were offering, through hotwire or any other site.  It was $160 less for the 2-week period on the best rates I could find on a minivan.  I could have waited to see if rates went down, which on the rental I did for two weeks this past summer, it did go down to almost half of what the original reservation was for.  I would have waited, but the "limited mileage" thing spooked me and I didn't want to take any chances with that.

This is going to be a very expensive trip.  A lot more than ever was anticipated.  But this is something we want to do and see, so now is as good of time as any!  Airfares are bought, rental car is bought, in-Park reservations are made, timeshares confirmed--Now, just waiting for July to get here!


----------



## shagnut (Jan 5, 2006)

I know how you feel about the high airfares. My trip to Banff was more costly on airfare than I expected, but I lucked out on car rental. Since you will be doing mostly nature you will not spend as much as you would say at Disney World.  Keep checking car rentals. Unless you did priceline they are usually refundable. My trip to Banff was the best trip I have ever, ever done. The money spent could never exceed the memories. Have a wonderful trip and don't look back!!  shaggy


----------



## TerriJ (Jan 5, 2006)

We were in the Yellowstone/Red Lodge MT area in mid-September and really enjoyed it.  The scenery was awesome and the park was great.  Sounds like you have a great trip planned.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 9, 2006)

*I know it's going to be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Except for a few trips to California, we've never really vacationed anywhere but in the East.  Last summer, we did a two-week trip through several Southwest areas.  Wow!!!!!!!!!!!  I know this Northwest trip will be another Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!  The majesty of the sights in the National Parks are just awe inspiring.  My husband and I just get blown away.   Hee, hee, hee.....I can't wait!  If we hadn't gotten into timesharing many, many years ago, would we have experienced all this?  I really don't think so.  What a blessing!


----------



## swift (Jan 10, 2006)

Make sure you buy your groceries before you get to Big Sky. They do have a little market but it is very expensive.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Keep any and all info coming!*

When we drive down from Glacier, we will be staying in Yellowstone Park two nights and in Grand Teton one night before heading on to check-in at Big Sky.  Will there be somewhere to do grocery shopping on the way from Grand Teton to Big Sky?  Thanks for all input!


----------



## Teton17 (Jan 11, 2006)

If you drop down into Jackson from Teton National park, you'll find an Albertson's that would have just about anything you need.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Thanks for the info!*

I appreciate it!


----------



## eal (Jan 12, 2006)

*West Yellowstone*

There is also a small grocery store in WEst Yellowstone that is very well stocked and the prices are reasonable.  The food at the grocery stores in Big Sky are expensive but very gourmet and yummy.


----------



## swift (Jan 12, 2006)

I second the vote for West Yellowstone and be sure and stop in the Grizzley/Wolf Discovery center while you are there.   

http://www.grizzlydiscoveryctr.com/


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Thank you, thank you, thank you!*

I'm so excited!  We want to go white water rafting either around Glacier or Big Sky, any opinions on that?


----------



## lauriea (Jan 13, 2006)

*Big Sky*

Have you checked out Bigskyair.com

They have a service into Bozeman.


----------

